# Cheaper alternative to bagging?



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm trying to save as much money as I can at the start so my question is whats a cheaper alternative to bagging? I looked at bags on uline but 1) I don't need 1,000 (i would be using those for years) and 2) 1,000 is $40 and thats money I just cannot spend right now. I will be sending the shirts through usps mostly locally and in my state but my question is what can I package the shirts in? any ideas? thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't use anything except the shipping envelope/box. That's what shirt.woot, teefury, DBH and many others do.


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

splathead said:


> Don't use anything except the shipping envelope/box. That's what shirt.woot, teefury, DBH and many others do.


oh i didnt know if that was good or not, thanks for the advice


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, the shipping bag alone shouldn't be a problem. Of all the shirts I've purchased online I've run across just one company that bags their shirts and seals it with a 1" x 1" logo sticker.

One idea would be to print a promo/sales flyer or maybe a coupon, lay it on the flat shirt and fold around it. When they open the bag and unfold the new shirt the flyer will distract them long enough to forget it wasn't double bagged.

Reminds me of a mitch hedberg joke: 
“You know that Pepperidge Farm bread, that stuff is fancy. That stuff is wrapped twice. You open it, and then it still ain't open. That's why I don't buy it. I don't need another step between me and toast.”


----------



## JTNO (Jul 10, 2009)

isded12floz said:


> Yeah, the shipping bag alone shouldn't be a problem. Of all the shirts I've purchased online I've run across just one company that bags their shirts and seals it with a 1" x 1" logo sticker.
> 
> One idea would be to print a promo/sales flyer or maybe a coupon, lay it on the flat shirt and fold around it. When they open the bag and unfold the new shirt the flyer will distract them long enough to forget it wasn't double bagged.
> 
> ...


 
thanks a lot, haha i loved the joke too


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

You could allways roll the t-shirt up really tight and use bathroom toilet paper tube  [media]http://www.instructables.com/files/deriv/F9D/5B0A/FR0ZHCJB/F9D5B0AFR0ZHCJB.MEDIUM.jpg[/media]

Just kiddin.


----------

